# Sarcoid - the toothpaste experiment



## Wagtail (7 June 2013)

Okay, so I have read many times about people having success with Crest toothpaste on sarcoids, so I thought I'd try it. My boy has had a flat patch of sarcoid for a couple of years which was not active and so I left alone. However, this year it appears to have sprouted and is now growing at a rate of knots. It is right between his hind legs and is starting to rub, so something needs to be done. He is covered for vets fees, but I have used blood root ointment and Liverpool cream several times in the past and it really is a horrible thing to put the horses through, as well as being dangerous to apply to tricky areas without the vet coming to sedate the horse every day. So here goes, day one of the toothpaste experiment. Unfortunately, I forgot to get a photograph of the sarcoid without the toothpaste on...doh! But it's around two inches in diameter, and has knobbly bits growing over it.








Will update every few days or whenever/if ever, there is a noticeable change. I am smothering it on twice daily without washing it of in between applications. Wish me luck!


----------



## pines of rome (7 June 2013)

Hopefully, that should start to look quite withered after a week! Because of where it is you might want to put some sudocream on the surrounding area and on the other leg if it rubs there to stop any soreness, this is what I did!


----------



## Wolves (7 June 2013)

Good luck 

I have heard quite a few success stories about this and just wondered if vets recommend using it? If so, why has there not been a similar product produced for equines?


----------



## Wagtail (7 June 2013)

pines of rome said:



			Hopefully, that should start to look quite withered after a week! Because of where it is you might want to put some sudocream on the surrounding area and on the other leg if it rubs there to stop any soreness, this is what I did!

Click to expand...

That's a good idea. Thank you.



Wolves said:



			Good luck 

I have heard quite a few success stories about this and just wondered if vets recommend using it? If so, why has there not been a similar product produced for equines?
		
Click to expand...

I know, that is what I thought. But it has to be worth a go. A few people have had success with it. It is also not at all sore for the horse. He was still not bothered by me applying the second lot this morning.


----------



## pines of rome (7 June 2013)

Vets in America seem to suggest it as a treatment to owners, but I have not had a vet suggest it to me here!
I just went ahead and did it anyway after doing some research on American websites. My vet was amazed that it had worked, mind you, not much money to be made out of a 99p tube of toothpaste!!!!!


----------



## KautoStar1 (7 June 2013)

Does it have to be Crest ?  Is there something in Crest thats not in other toothpaste ?


----------



## YasandCrystal (7 June 2013)

KautoStar1 said:



			Does it have to be Crest ?  Is there something in Crest thats not in other toothpaste ?
		
Click to expand...

The higher the fluoride content the better. The best one is presctption high fluoride toothpaste, but that is expensive at around £11 a tube.


----------



## FubsyMog (7 June 2013)

YasandCrystal said:



			The higher the fluoride content the better. The best one is presctption high fluoride toothpaste, but that is expensive at around £11 a tube.
		
Click to expand...

Is the flouride that is supposed to have the action on the sarcoid? If so, would flouride tablets (crushed up and made into a paste of some sort) be any good)? Actually don't know if you can still get these - it was common for kids to be supplemented with them when I was young.


----------



## Scoutie (7 June 2013)

Just a thought, take the photo with a ruler by the sarcoid so you can measure it it as it is changing.  You will never get a photo in the same place twice so it will be hard to measure change but if you include a ruler this will record it for you whatever the angle.


----------



## YasandCrystal (7 June 2013)

FubsyMog said:



			Is the flouride that is supposed to have the action on the sarcoid? If so, would flouride tablets (crushed up and made into a paste of some sort) be any good)? Actually don't know if you can still get these - it was common for kids to be supplemented with them when I was young.
		
Click to expand...

I am not sure. The literature I have read suggests that it is the fluoride. I have some experience of the success and I know it has nothing to do with any abrasive rubbing action as suggested by someone on another thread.


----------



## Wagtail (7 June 2013)

KautoStar1 said:



			Does it have to be Crest ?  Is there something in Crest thats not in other toothpaste ?
		
Click to expand...

I don't know. I read that Crest is the best one.



FubsyMog said:



			Is the flouride that is supposed to have the action on the sarcoid? If so, would flouride tablets (crushed up and made into a paste of some sort) be any good)? Actually don't know if you can still get these - it was common for kids to be supplemented with them when I was young.
		
Click to expand...

I am not sure if it is the fluoride or another ingredient (I read about a different ingredient which has the effect and which is higher concentrated in Crest. Can't remember what now).



Scoutie said:



			Just a thought, take the photo with a ruler by the sarcoid so you can measure it it as it is changing.  You will never get a photo in the same place twice so it will be hard to measure change but if you include a ruler this will record it for you whatever the angle.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent idea, but unfortunately won't work on my boy. He kicks up if you try to stick anything near the inside of his hind legs. He doesn't mind my hand thankfully, so I am able to apply the toothpaste, but anything in my hand and I would have trouble.


----------



## Goldenstar (7 June 2013)

YasandCrystal said:



			The higher the fluoride content the better. The best one is presctption high fluoride toothpaste, but that is expensive at around £11 a tube.
		
Click to expand...

OH who knows a bit about this sort of thing said its the fluoride 
 I got prescription strength high fluoride tooth paste from a shop on eBay .


----------



## kaiserchief (7 June 2013)

I'm looking forward to seeing how you get on!

I'm starting toothpaste and neem treatment on my boy's sarcoids next week on the advice of my homeopathic vet (after bloodroot cream made them worse  ) so will post photos if anyone's interested (I have weekly photos since we started treating them in March).


----------



## Flyermc (7 June 2013)

I know im new on here, but ive been an active reader for some time and was interested in the previous thread on crest and sarcoids (Ive previously used both Liverpool cream and had one surgically removed by a vet) when i found a small one on his armpit i thought id give it ago, not really expecting much. I was completely amazed when on day 4 of applying the toothpaste, i brought him in from the field, minus his sarcoid! this was only afew weeks ago and its healing nicely. 

Best of all it didnt hurt Flyer one bit


----------



## weebarney (7 June 2013)

can it only be used to treat certain kinds of sarcoids?


----------



## kickandshout (7 June 2013)

my boy had a small lump i wasnt sure if it was a sarcoid or not so i used oral b it was the highest flouride content i could find at the time.
i put it on for ages it seemed to get smaller everyso often id remove the dried toothpaste and it didnt look much different ( i was sceptical but wanted to try it)
sooo when  i ran out of the oral b i brought colgate blue gel i was almost at the end of the tube i thought 'oh so it it isnt going to work for me'.
i put some on and left it there for a week or so.
then one morning i noticed he'd got little drips of dried blood on his leg it had gone !!!!!

maybe it was a sarcoid i dont know maybe it was a wart either way its vamooosed !!!


----------



## Wagtail (8 June 2013)

Some encouraging stories here. If the Crest doesn't work, I will get some high strength fluoride toothpaste and try that.


----------



## Goldenstar (8 June 2013)

I'll find it in the tack room and post the name later just in case you need it .
We clag it on any minute odd feeling lump on fatty no sarcoids have grown since then ( his are nodular) but I can't say for sure it has worked .


----------



## JanetGeorge (8 June 2013)

Wagtail said:



			Okay, so I have read many times about people having success with Crest toothpaste on sarcoids, so I thought I'd try it.
		
Click to expand...

Me too - total waste of time!  Persevered for 3 weeks and there was NO change at all.  Sarcoids now going fast with Sarc-Off - a bit more expensive at just under £100 for a small tub - but it works on the smaller sarcoids.


----------



## Queenbee (8 June 2013)

One of the other liveries at my yard had a horse with a sarcoid around his eye, she was using thuja cream with some good effect but then it just stopped working and wouldn't shrink it anymore, she used crest and it was gone within a week.


----------



## Wagtail (8 June 2013)

Janet, I will give Sarc off a go if this doesn't work. The sarcoid feels much rougher to the touch this morning. Of course that might just be the toothpaste hardening, I don't know. It also appears to be a little bit shrivelled. Again hard to tell with the toothpaste and may just be wishful thinking.


----------



## Saby (8 June 2013)

Hi,
Im a 3rd Veterinary Nursing Student and my 15yr thoroughbred had a sarcoid and having read the threads on here i decided to try toothpaste as I understand the side effects of Liverpool cream and the like and wished to try kinder methods first. 

He's Sarcoid has dropped off within 3 weeks of treatment! ( I forgot to take photos!!)

Having read all of the success stories on here I was wondering if anyone would be happy to send me info on exactly what they did and if possible pictures of the stages of treatment as I am looking into writing an academic paper on it so hopefully more vets will look into this cheap, low risk treatment before using Liverpool cream and more drastic treatments.


----------



## foxy1 (8 June 2013)

Goldenstar said:



			OH who knows a bit about this sort of thing said its the fluoride 
 I got prescription strength high fluoride tooth paste from a shop on eBay .
		
Click to expand...

I can't find any on ebay, could you point me in the right direction?


----------



## Flyermc (8 June 2013)

Flyers sarcoid didnt change at all (i actually didnt think it was working) until i brought him in on day 4 without it. I was so surprised that i didnt tell anyone until the following day, when i checked him again, just incase id made a mistake!


----------



## Champion1969 (9 June 2013)

The toothpaste is called Duraphat. I'm using it along side Sarc-ex. Has worked a bit still using it. Good luck


----------



## BabyA (9 June 2013)

Sounds better than a lambs tail band around them! I'm off to look on eBay too.... Think their sales are about to go up!
Thanks for the tip, I'll make sure I take some pictures!


----------



## touchstone (9 June 2013)

My mare had a small nodular sarcoid on her forehead that the vet advised to leave because of its location.  It seemed to develop a bit of a stalk, so I tied it off and applied toothpaste; it took quite a while to go completely, but it eventually dropped off leaving a small scab, which I continued to slap toothpaste on and there is no sign of any reoccurrence, fingers crossed!  
I didn't wash it off in between applications as it seemed to work better if allowed to build up a sort of toothpaste seal over the sarcoid, which would peel off after a while taking a layer of the sarcoid with it.


----------



## foxy1 (9 June 2013)

I can't get Duraphat from ebay or anywhere else as it's prescription only, can anyone who's bought it tell me where they got it from?


----------



## pines of rome (9 June 2013)

I had great results on a big sarcoid using this!

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...z6CUtJp_1inGnnDdxAkWHCw&bvm=bv.47534661,d.ZGU


----------



## Champion1969 (9 June 2013)

I got mine from a friend who gets it on prescription.


----------



## kaiserchief (9 June 2013)

Saby, I'd be more than happy to send you photos if this treatment works. I applied neem and crest toothpaste to Kai's sarcoids for the first time yesterday (after 3 months of bloodroot cream prescribed by the very failed to shift them) and this morning a chunk was missing from the biggest one and a small nodular one was much more raisin-ey. I'm feeling pretty hopeful!

I have photos from before any treatment started and weekly from then on out.


----------



## kaiserchief (9 June 2013)

Very = vet...I'm on my phone so can't edit.


----------



## JackAT (9 June 2013)

Wagtail said:



			Excellent idea, but unfortunately won't work on my boy. He kicks up if you try to stick anything near the inside of his hind legs. He doesn't mind my hand thankfully, so I am able to apply the toothpaste, but anything in my hand and I would have trouble.
		
Click to expand...

Might be a bit of a twister moment, but if you could manage to take a picture with your hand/finger as a reference, then as long as you don't go chopping bits off it or getting frostbite and them falling off (hand/finger not the sarcoid!  ), then that could be a reference?  As long as you had some way of making sure your hand was in the same place.


----------



## GREYSMEADOW (9 June 2013)

Toothpaste is impressive stuff!

My 6yo had what believed to be a scaroid (pimple type wart) on the side of his belly (around the spur area) and I started putting on Colgate toothpaste (whitening type) on twice a day.  I tried to look for Crest toothpaste in my local shops and couldnt find it anywhere, however you can purchase this on-line somewhere. 

After about 12 days using the ordinary Colgate toothpaste (whitening type) the scaroid appeared to start to reduce in size.  

Whilst at a dental appointment I then managed to get some Colgate Duraphat 5000ppm fluoride toothpaste (its in a small tube)  and Colgate 2800ppm (large tube).  I just asked the receptionist for some high fluoride toothpaste and the dental nurse provided me with the Colgate Duraphat 5000ppm and the Colgate 2800ppm so I brought both  no questions where asked.  Cost me £12.

I then used the Colgate Duraphat 5000ppm for about 4 days and reverted back to the ordinary toothpaste for about another 5 days.  This week-end I wiped/peeled of the dead scabby skin and the scaroid has gone. AMAZING! I am now treating the area with Derma gel to improve the hair growth (the area is about half inch x half inch).  I also put on Sudocream to keep the flys off.  

Hes also been on Sarc-Ex by Global Herbs for about 2 weeks too.

Ive been using the Colgate 2800ppm on my teeth!

Both my riding instructor and neighbour are really impressed how the scariod has disappeared in about 3 weeks!  Im impressed too!

Oral B complete is supposed to be good too.

I hope this keeps.


----------



## GREYSMEADOW (9 June 2013)

Wagtail said:



			Okay, so I have read many times about people having success with Crest toothpaste on sarcoids, so I thought I'd try it. My boy has had a flat patch of sarcoid for a couple of years which was not active and so I left alone. However, this year it appears to have sprouted and is now growing at a rate of knots. It is right between his hind legs and is starting to rub, so something needs to be done. He is covered for vets fees, but I have used blood root ointment and Liverpool cream several times in the past and it really is a horrible thing to put the horses through, as well as being dangerous to apply to tricky areas without the vet coming to sedate the horse every day. So here goes, day one of the toothpaste experiment. Unfortunately, I forgot to get a photograph of the sarcoid without the toothpaste on...doh! But it's around two inches in diameter, and has knobbly bits growing over it.








Will update every few days or whenever/if ever, there is a noticeable change. I am smothering it on twice daily without washing it of in between applications. Wish me luck!
		
Click to expand...


I actually washed off ever morning, dried the area and re-applied toothpaste thinkly over sarcoid.


----------



## Janette (10 June 2013)

I thought sarcoids got worse if they were messed with?  Is this true when using toothpaste?


----------



## kaiserchief (10 June 2013)

Sarcoids are unpredictable Janette - sometimes they get worse when you treat them exactly as per the vet's instructions. Since nobody knows for sure what causes them in the first place, treating them is really trial and error.

My boy is under treatment by a homeopathic vet (referred by my usual practice). We ran a course of bloodroot cream alongside homeopathic remedies from March-end May and whilst there was an initial improvement, they then got worse, so I searched the internet and found the toothpaste thread on here and sent him the link.

He then liaised with colleagues of his around the world and has advised I use a combination of Neem oil and Crest toothpaste on Kai's sarcoids, alongside feeding a detox supplement and a liquid sulphur remedy. I'm keeping everything crossed that this does the trick! Some photos below:

Before any treatment started:

Sarcoids 1 and 2 (one on his chest in between his front legs, and another on the inside of his left front leg):






Sarcoid 3 (on the back of his left hind leg):






After one week on the initial treatment:

Sarcoid 1 (inside of right front leg):






Sarcoid 2 (on chest):






Sarcoid 3 (on back of left hind leg):






3 May - after comparing these photos to the original ones, I asked the vet to try something else and he prescribed a stronger bloodroot cream:

Sarcoids 1 and 2:






Sarcoid 3:






11 May...

Sarcoid 1:






Sarcoid 2 (sorry for the poor quality - he was not in the mood to stand still and let me take photos!):






Sarcoid 3:






And finally how they looked after stopping the bloodroot cream but before starting the new treatment of Neem, toothpaste, detox and sulphur:

Sarcoid 1:






Sarcoid 2:






Sarcoid 3 (I've not tied it off - his tail hair has got caught around it and although I'd tried to remove as much as possible, some just will not come off without massively upsetting him):






If anyone's interested, I'll continue to update with progress photos as we continue this new treatment.


----------



## Wagtail (10 June 2013)

Thanks for all the replies so far. Keep them coming.

I have tried to upload a photograph to photobucket this morning but there is an error on their site so will have to try later. The sarcoid has not changed in size but does appear to be peeling away around the edge. 

So to wash off the toothpaste or not to wash off? That is the question. It is now thick and crusty, so I am thinking that putting more on top is not going to reach the sarcoid? He is getting slightly more irritated by me applying it, so maybe something is happening?  I hope so.


----------



## pines of rome (10 June 2013)

When I researched this on American sites, I was told not to wash off , so I kept putting the toothpaste on !
I did put sudocream on surrounding areas and made sure the toothpaste was only on the actual sarcoid!


----------



## Wagtail (10 June 2013)

Thanks, I will keep plastering it on then.


----------



## Saby (10 June 2013)

kaiserchief said:



			Saby, I'd be more than happy to send you photos if this treatment works. I applied neem and crest toothpaste to Kai's sarcoids for the first time yesterday (after 3 months of bloodroot cream prescribed by the very failed to shift them) and this morning a chunk was missing from the biggest one and a small nodular one was much more raisin-ey. I'm feeling pretty hopeful!

I have photos from before any treatment started and weekly from then on out.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Kaiserchief all pics are helpful, are you able to tell me exactly what you did, i.e when, how and what you applied the toothpaste with. 
Much appreciated


----------



## Saby (10 June 2013)

GREYSMEADOW said:



			Toothpaste is impressive stuff!

My 6yo had what believed to be a scaroid (pimple type wart) on the side of his belly (around the spur area) and I started putting on Colgate toothpaste (whitening type) on twice a day.  I tried to look for Crest toothpaste in my local shops and couldnt find it anywhere, however you can purchase this on-line somewhere. 

After about 12 days using the ordinary Colgate toothpaste (whitening type) the scaroid appeared to start to reduce in size.  

Whilst at a dental appointment I then managed to get some Colgate Duraphat 5000ppm fluoride toothpaste (its in a small tube)  and Colgate 2800ppm (large tube).  I just asked the receptionist for some high fluoride toothpaste and the dental nurse provided me with the Colgate Duraphat 5000ppm and the Colgate 2800ppm so I brought both  no questions where asked.  Cost me £12.

I then used the Colgate Duraphat 5000ppm for about 4 days and reverted back to the ordinary toothpaste for about another 5 days.  This week-end I wiped/peeled of the dead scabby skin and the scaroid has gone. AMAZING! I am now treating the area with Derma gel to improve the hair growth (the area is about half inch x half inch).  I also put on Sudocream to keep the flys off.  

Hes also been on Sarc-Ex by Global Herbs for about 2 weeks too.

Ive been using the Colgate 2800ppm on my teeth!

Both my riding instructor and neighbour are really impressed how the scariod has disappeared in about 3 weeks!  Im impressed too!

Oral B complete is supposed to be good too.

I hope this keeps.
		
Click to expand...

Hi, you wouldn't happen to have any photos of the sarcoid or during treatment at all ?


----------



## Wagtail (10 June 2013)

Photobucket is really playing up today but here is the picture of the sarcoid on day 4 of treatment. If you look carefully, you can see where it seems to be lifting away at the edge. I am hoping this is a sign it may be working as this is how the Liverpool cream starts to lift away, only it is also accompanied by swelling and pain.


----------



## kaiserchief (10 June 2013)

exiting news, I applied neem and crest toothpaste to Kai's sarcoids before work this morning for the third tone (I'm doing it once a day)  and when I got to the yard tonight,  number 3 (on the back of goods left hind) had dropped off! I've taken photos and will part then when I get home


----------



## kaiserchief (10 June 2013)

Please excuse the spelling mistakes, I'm on my phone so can't edit my post.


----------



## kaiserchief (10 June 2013)

And photos, as promised:

07:30 this morning:






18:00 this evening (I should have cleaned it before taking the photo as it's a bit gross - the dangly thing is a very crusty clump of tail hair and not part of the sarcoid):


----------



## Wagtail (11 June 2013)

Kaiserchief, that's fantastic. 

There is a real change this morning for my boy's. His is really peeling away at the top now. I didn't have my phone with me so will get a pic later today. Looking very promising so far...


----------



## kaiserchief (12 June 2013)

Looking forward to seeing your latest photo wagtail


----------



## Wagtail (12 June 2013)

Yes, sorry will post it tomorrow now. I've been a bit busy this evening.


----------



## Wagtail (13 June 2013)

Sorry for the delay. Here is yesterday's pic. I will try to update again tomorrow. There is no change in size, but it seems a lot drier and peeling away underneath.


----------



## stencilface (13 June 2013)

Hmm, tempted to try this on our old boy.  We used some cream from the vets (cannot for the life of me remeber its name) and all that seemed to do was aggravate them and make them bigger.  We got rid of the two biggest ones by tying cable ties around and gradually tightening them - this worked a treat, the big ones dropped off and so far haven't come back.

All my horses are under the skin lumps mostly, and not warty/crusty would crest still work on them?


----------



## Wagtail (13 June 2013)

Stencilface said:



			Hmm, tempted to try this on our old boy.  We used some cream from the vets (cannot for the life of me remeber its name) and all that seemed to do was aggravate them and make them bigger.  We got rid of the two biggest ones by tying cable ties around and gradually tightening them - this worked a treat, the big ones dropped off and so far haven't come back.

All my horses are under the skin lumps mostly, and not warty/crusty would crest still work on them?
		
Click to expand...

If they are proper sarcoids, then yes, I don't see why not. The sarcoid my boy has consists of several nodules. It isn't crusty or wart like in appearance. The nodules are smooth.


----------



## 4x4 (13 June 2013)

We had good results on an old pony with Camrosa, his was on his sheath, it dried it up into a ball with a sort of tube attached, then we tied it off,  It worked.  Sadly we had to have him pts later as he had lami, cushings etc.


----------



## soulfull (13 June 2013)

I couldn't find crest in my local shops or chemists but I did spot Colgate duraphat mouth wash. So I thought I would give it a try.  Has added benefit that my black horse won't be sporting white bits everywhere.   Will keep you updated.


----------



## Wagtail (13 June 2013)

soulfull said:



			I couldn't find crest in my local shops or chemists but I did spot Colgate duraphat mouth wash. So I thought I would give it a try.  Has added benefit that my black horse won't be sporting white bits everywhere.   Will keep you updated.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. I would be very interested. 

I had to order the crest online. It came from the states.


----------



## windand rain (13 June 2013)

I got some crest in Wilkinsons for my teeth not the horse


----------



## Wagtail (13 June 2013)

I'm now not sure that it's working. I pulled some away and the sarcoid stayed intact . I have reapplied the toothpaste and will keep going for a few more days. I have some photos which I will upload tomorrow.


----------



## kaiserchief (13 June 2013)

Keep going Wagtail - Kai's one was firmly attached in the morning and gone in the evening. There's still a small nodule there so I'm continuing to treat all three sarcoids and am very hopeful that they'll all go if I keep the faith and keep treating.


----------



## cyberhorse (13 June 2013)

It would be interesting to try and get some research on what component of the toothpaste has an effect, if any, and to know specifically if it is the fluoride. Duraphat comes as a toothpaste, but also comes as a prescription only professional application varnish as the highest level 50mg/ml or 22600ppm (parts per million). The highest level you can buy over the counter is approx 1500ppm, the duraphat prescription toothpaste comes in 2800ppm and 5000ppm. If a vet wanted to use it for the purpose of a clinical trial I would expect that would mean access to the varnish, could be worth discussing as an option?


----------



## Holly Hocks (13 June 2013)

cyberhorse said:



			It would be interesting to try and get some research on what component of the toothpaste has an effect, if any, and to know specifically if it is the fluoride. Duraphat comes as a toothpaste, but also comes as a prescription only professional application varnish as the highest level 50mg/ml or 22600ppm (parts per million). The highest level you can buy over the counter is approx 1500ppm, the duraphat prescription toothpaste comes in 2800ppm and 5000ppm. If a vet wanted to use it for the purpose of a clinical trial I would expect that would mean access to the varnish, could be worth discussing as an option?
		
Click to expand...

I've managed to get my hands on some Duraphat 5000 today (from my underworld secret toothpaste dealer  ).  My little one has a little nodular sarcoid on her belly.  I started it tonight, so will keep you updated.


----------



## touchstone (13 June 2013)

Wagtail said:



			I'm now not sure that it's working. I pulled some away and the sarcoid stayed intact . I have reapplied the toothpaste and will keep going for a few more days. I have some photos which I will upload tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

My mare's took weeks, if not months, I can't remember now  before it started to make a real impact,  I'd keep slathering it on for a while yet!   
It seemed to work best when it built up a thick crust that excluded the air.


----------



## Wagtail (14 June 2013)

touchstone said:



			My mare's took weeks, if not months, I can't remember now  before it started to make a real impact,  I'd keep slathering it on for a while yet!   
It seemed to work best when it built up a thick crust that excluded the air.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. I decided yesterday to pull the crust off. The sarcoid is a paler colour and softer. I will keep putting it on and this time resist the urge to pull the crust off.


----------



## kaiserchief (16 June 2013)

Some photos of Kai's sarcoids this morning:

Sarcoid 1:






Sarcoid 2:






Sarcoid 3:











I'm really pleased with how they're looking. Number 2 is starting to lift and shrivel at the edges, and number 3's progress is just phenomenal!

Number 1's taking longer, but given Kai keeps licking the neem and toothpaste mixture off, that's not entirely surprising  Suggestions on how to keep him from licking it would be gratefully received...


----------



## CanadianGirl (17 June 2013)

I put Crest toothpaste on a sarcoid on the inside of my mare's leg last summer.  Nothing much seemed to happen so I gave up after about 4 weeks of sporadic treatment.  This Spring when I was grooming her I noticed that the sarcoid was peeling off.  I picked it and it bled a little, I felt mean, but it's mostly gone now.  There is still a small growth remaining that I will put toothpaste on as soon as she's healed.  This really works


----------



## cyberhorse (17 June 2013)

Holly Hocks said:



			I've managed to get my hands on some Duraphat 5000 today (from my underworld secret toothpaste dealer  ).  My little one has a little nodular sarcoid on her belly.  I started it tonight, so will keep you updated.
		
Click to expand...

I'd be interested to hear how you get on. I don't have any to deal with on my horse, but it is something I check for. A few friends at the yard have used camrosa to some success but vets around here seem to hate it. I would guess your underworld friend is a toothfairy? (AKA dentist/nurse/hygienist...).


----------



## cyberhorse (17 June 2013)

Kaiserchief, they look to be going the right way! Keep us posted...


----------



## Wagtail (17 June 2013)

Excellent Kaiserchief. My boy's has not changed in the last couple of days but I am still ploughing on. Will post more pics if there is any noticeable change.


----------



## Goldenstar (17 June 2013)

cyberhorse said:



			I'd be interested to hear how you get on. I don't have any to deal with on my horse, but it is something I check for. A few friends at the yard have used camrosa to some success but vets around here seem to hate it. I would guess your underworld friend is a toothfairy? (AKA dentist/nurse/hygienist...).
		
Click to expand...

Camrosa is said  to promot skin healing , the last thing you want a sarcoid to do is form more cells .


----------



## cyberhorse (17 June 2013)

Goldenstar said:



			Camrosa is said  to promot skin healing , the last thing you want a sarcoid to do is form more cells .
		
Click to expand...

The problem with Camrosa, and why I won't use, it is they don't actually tell you what is in it. Quite a few at the yard love it and swear by it for most things including sarcoids, but I don't see it does any better for most problems than my sudocrem and that is an awful lot cheaper. At least with toothpaste you know the ingredients...


----------



## kaiserchief (17 June 2013)

I'm really pleased with how Kai's sarcoids are doing - I'm seeing positive changes on a daily basis at the moment which is just fantastic. I've just ordered 3 more tubes of Crest as I'm getting through it really quickly. I'm keeping everything crossed that they will soon be gone!


----------



## cyberhorse (18 June 2013)

That's sounding great! Let us see some more photos in a few days when you have time. Fingers crossed you are well on your way to getting rid of them.


----------



## soulfull (18 June 2013)

kaiserchief said:



			I'm really pleased with how Kai's sarcoids are doing - I'm seeing positive changes on a daily basis at the moment which is just fantastic. I've just ordered 3 more tubes of Crest as I'm getting through it really quickly. I'm keeping everything crossed that they will soon be gone! 

Click to expand...

fabby  hope mine works too

I am going to a talk by my vets tonight which includes sarcoids,  I don't suppose they will recommend using toothpaste.  In fact I am expecting them to be very anti using it


----------



## kaiserchief (18 June 2013)

Let us know how you get on soul full - my regular non-homeopathic vet was out visiting another horse on the yard last week and stopped to look at Kai's quickly


----------



## kaiserchief (18 June 2013)

And was really impressed. She's a great very, really open-minded and was the one to recommend alternative treatment for Kai as she didn't think he'd cope with the Liverpool cream.


----------



## Saby (20 June 2013)

soulfull said:



			fabby  hope mine works too

I am going to a talk by my vets tonight which includes sarcoids,  I don't suppose they will recommend using toothpaste.  In fact I am expecting them to be very anti using it
		
Click to expand...

Hey let us know what they say, most vets i've spoken to just haven't heard of using toothpaste and are actually really interested in how and why it works, would be interested to see if they were willing to do some research into it as it would be great to find something effective and less damaging than Liverpool cream that we could gets vets promoting but will need to do research to get them to believe in it.


----------



## Wagtail (20 June 2013)

Thanks for all the replies on this. My boy's sarcoid is still hanging on in there, but it has certainly stopped growing and perhaps there is a little shrinkage. I will get some more photographs and update hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## poiuytrewq (21 June 2013)

Seriously interesting thread! Camrosa in my understanding works as most "healing" preparations do by increasing cells which is why it can have a very negative effect on sarcoids. Toothpaste wouldn't increase cells so should in theory be totally harmless. Will follow this thread and wish you all luck in fighting these evil little things


----------



## Wagtail (26 June 2013)

Yay, things are really happening now. It is day 19 of the experiment and the sarcoid has definitely shrunk:








And when I peeled off the toothpaste, dried up bits of sarcoid came with it:








I reapplied to the now shrivelled up but still firmly attached sarcoid. Things are looking very promising.


----------



## Beausmate (26 June 2013)

I've started with the toothpaste on some of my horse's sarcoids.  Sainsbury's own brand, whitening (ooo, white sarcoids!) stuff.  1450ppm flouride and 55p a tube.

I'm not going to say much more as I don't want to jinx it, but looking promising so far.  I tried thuja, but it only worked on the occult ones, the verrucose were no different and the nodular got worse.  Cost me around £50 in all 

I have pictures of the current experiment, will take them weekly and post on new thread once I have a result.

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Wagtail (26 June 2013)

Beausmate said:



			I've started with the toothpaste on some of my horse's sarcoids.  Sainsbury's own brand, whitening (ooo, white sarcoids!) stuff.  1450ppm flouride and 55p a tube.

I'm not going to say much more as I don't want to jinx it, but looking promising so far.  I tried thuja, but it only worked on the occult ones, the verrucose were no different and the nodular got worse.  Cost me around £50 in all 

I have pictures of the current experiment, will take them weekly and post on new thread once I have a result.

Fingers crossed!!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I would be very interested to see them.


----------



## jaffs (26 June 2013)

I've used Colgate Duraphat 5000 on my horse's sarcoids. 
Very pleased with the results, my vet wanted to use liverpool cream, but as 3 were right up on the inside of his thighs i thought it would be quite painful to treat. 
In total 5 (2-3" across) were treated with toothpaste and all that is left of them is hair discolouration.
Vet is really amazed that they have gone.


----------



## Wagtail (26 June 2013)

jaffs said:



			I've used Colgate Duraphat 5000 on my horse's sarcoids. 
Very pleased with the results, my vet wanted to use liverpool cream, but as 3 were right up on the inside of his thighs i thought it would be quite painful to treat. 
In total 5 (2-3" across) were treated with toothpaste and all that is left of them is hair discolouration.
Vet is really amazed that they have gone.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, that IS good. I can see the hair discolouration on my boy. The flatter outer part of the sarcoid has now all come away leaving only the deeper nodular part. That part is now quite dried and withered. I think if it had been in a place where he could knock it, it may have come off by now.


----------



## kaiserchief (26 June 2013)

Yay Wagtail, that's brilliant news!

Kai's ones are showing definite improvement too:

Sarcoids 1 and 2 tonight:






Sarcoid 3:


----------



## Wagtail (26 June 2013)

I can see a definite improvement, KC.


----------



## Beausmate (27 June 2013)

Wow!  I have been rubbing the dried paste off when it gets thick and it seems to stick to the sarcoid.  One small one came off after three days and the other, bigger one appears to have lost a bit.  I'm doing a few at a time, saving the big ones for last if it works for the smaller ones.


----------



## soulfull (27 June 2013)

Saby said:



			Hey let us know what they say, most vets i've spoken to just haven't heard of using toothpaste and are actually really interested in how and why it works, would be interested to see if they were willing to do some research into it as it would be great to find something effective and less damaging than Liverpool cream that we could gets vets promoting but will need to do research to get them to believe in it.
		
Click to expand...


sorry I forgot to update about this.  As I expected there was no mention of toothpaste, so at the end I asked if they had seen the thread on here and what did they think.  The one vet said he had seen it and while didn't know what to think, the other vet then interrupted him and basically poo pooed the idea quite strongly and imho arrogantly 
The overall impression we were all left with is that they are just too unpredictable and nothing can be a sure cure no matter how much you throw at them

I have been a bit lacking in using the toothpaste regularly enough, however i may be seeing some change on one of the sarcoids. reading the updates on here has inspired me to keep going again


----------



## *hic* (27 June 2013)

I heard about using toothpaste some time ago after a friend's mare was treated with Liverpool cream at great expense. Then I forgot about it until my own mare suddenly developed a lump on her belly that was about the size and shape of the end of my little finger, oozing and interesting to flies. I ordered ten tubes of crest and applied it for about ten days, after which time the lump dropped off. I must remember to apply it to my warts and see what happens!


----------



## weebarney (29 June 2013)

What strength does the tooth paste have to be to have an effect? And what strength can you get over the counter? I don't know any toothpaste dealers or know anyone with dodgy teeth who might get me some.


----------



## Wagtail (2 July 2013)

The progress is very slow, but the sarcoid continues to wither and bits are coming off. I will get some more pics in a few days.


----------



## Beausmate (2 July 2013)

weebarney said:



			What strength does the tooth paste have to be to have an effect? And what strength can you get over the counter? I don't know any toothpaste dealers or know anyone with dodgy teeth who might get me some.
		
Click to expand...

I'm using the cheapest toothpaste (55p) with the highest fluoride content I could get in the supermarket.  It's 1450 ppm (parts per million), the highest you can get over the counter is 1500 ppm, I think.

I'v been using it for just over a fortnight and it's definitely having an effect, the first bits started coming off on the fourth day.  I am taking photos weekly and I'll post them if/when more has happened.

I'm picking and rubbing the dried bits of paste off before re-applying, it sticks to the sarcoids much more than the healthy skin and bits of sarcoid are coming off stuck to the dried paste.  The sarcoids are losing the even look to them and are becoming pitted.  Hard to describe though!  There has also been some bleeding.

I'm doing a few to start with, if it's successful I'll do the rest.


----------



## weebarney (2 July 2013)

Well I bought super drugs own brand which is 1450 ppm. Only been using it 3 days but I'm keeping a photo diary. Had a vet up today for vacs and he started telling me about treatments for the sarcoid, when I said I'm using tooth paste he looked at me like I'm crazy. He didn't think it would have any effect other than a barrier to keep flies off.


----------



## soulfull (4 July 2013)

Sorry no photos but one of the ocular sarcoids seems to have gone. Well in its place is now a sore red spot.   
Will see what happens with the others as Emil has a few different types.  I guess that Makes him an ideal test subject.


----------



## soulfull (7 July 2013)

So another update. Some more of his sarcoids are peeling off. This time different type too.  It is making him rather sore where they have peeled off tho. So had to put sudocrem on the worst one


----------



## nippy3004 (7 July 2013)

Hi, just been reading about this on America websites. Has anyone tried it on occult sarcoidosis or is it just the "warty" types?


----------



## Wagtail (10 July 2013)

It's day 33 and you can see the sarcoid has really shrunk (the original size can be seen by the colour change in the fur. There is a way to go yet


----------



## Gloi (10 July 2013)

That looks really promising, Wagtail


----------



## soulfull (10 July 2013)

Nippy. Yes the one that has now gone was an occult sarcoid. In fact I think another occult has gone too

Wagtail looking good


----------



## kaiserchief (11 July 2013)

Looking good Wagtail!


----------



## Wagtail (11 July 2013)

It's getting there. Slow, but I would much rather that than putting the horse through the pain of the Liverpool or bloodroot ointment. It keeps the flies away too!


----------



## ester (25 September 2013)

Any update on this Wagtail?


----------



## Wagtail (25 September 2013)

Yes, I have given up I'm afraid. The sarcoid has definitely shrunk, but the main nodule stubbornly remains. My verdict is that toothpaste most definitely has SOME effect on sarcoids, and I imagine can get rid of some types and have a shrinking effect on others. I think that I would use it again and will still apply it occasionally to my boy's sarcoid in order to stop it growing and causing him a problem.


----------



## ester (25 September 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Carrots&Mints (11 March 2014)

Hi Wagtail sorry for bringing up an old thread but what did you end up doing in the end after the toothpaste? My boy has a few sarcoids and just looking into alternatives to the Liverpool Cream

Cheers x


----------



## Goldenstar (11 March 2014)

I put toothpaste on Fattys when he's waiting for treatment my vet does not own a laser they hire it when they have enough to fill a day .
He had three  lasered in September one under his elbow a sarcoid began to grow about three weeks ago on the outer edge of the scar we stared with the tooth paste and it's gone , I don't know if it's the toothpaste fatty has nodular sarcoids which often drop off themselves .
I have checked with vet before any one gets excited that there's no harm in this while he's waiting for treatment .
Vet looked at it yesterday and said no sarcoid there now so I have saved myself a bill this time .
I would not do this first time around mind but around £ 4000 has gone on Fattys sarcoids so far so I feel ok about using it in these circumstances.


----------



## Carrots&Mints (11 March 2014)

Thanks golden star  I think I will perhaps try it until vet comes back out (in a months time) and the sarc ex  worth a try I suppose and he is insured so if it doesn't go or doesn't decrease we will go with another option. I would rather have them lasered off rather than the Liverpool cream x


----------



## Goldenstar (11 March 2014)

If you read this thread you will see which tooth paste to use .
I would not  do it though personally with yours I would leave it to the vet .
It's just after four lots of treatments  to several sarcoids each time each time I thought what the hell and started with the toothpaste .
Vet said it would not harm she's suprised by the ' death ' of this one though .


----------



## Wagtail (11 March 2014)

Carrots&Mints said:



			Hi Wagtail sorry for bringing up an old thread but what did you end up doing in the end after the toothpaste? My boy has a few sarcoids and just looking into alternatives to the Liverpool Cream

Cheers x
		
Click to expand...

The toothpaste shrunk the sarcoid but the last bit just refused to budge and so I gave up. So I would say that it definitely had some effect, but not enough to kill off that particular sarcoid. I would however use it again, especially on a smaller sarcoid, before calling the vet out. I absolutely hate the Liverpool and blood root creams. They make them so sore, and the toothpaste does not.


----------



## JoClark (27 March 2014)

Hi, 

I thought id share my story.

The liverpool cream only seemed to work on 2/3 of my boys sarcoids, i was gutted.  They wernt huge but between 20p and 50p, most nodular and some varicose.  I decided to re do the liverpool cream after the summer.

Then in april I got him some global herbs restore liquid, just to give him a boost, all it is, is a natural liver tonic.  After the first 1ltr bottle i noticed a difference in the sarcoids so got another bottle, then they started popping through the skin and falling off, he must have had about 6 small sarcoids that had gone, the ones on his sheath also dropped off these were bigger, 1 on one side and 2 linked on the other.  All that was left was one under his belly, a varicose one, about a 50p piece.  I left it and at the end of summer put duraphat 5000 on it, it kept shrinking but i didn't carry it on.  I use the restore every few months now to keep his liver happy which will hopefully keep the sarcoids at bay (working for me so far) then the varicose started dropping off but turned nodular, I was waiting to see what would happen and the nodular has shrunk and is barely there, hopefully it will go and that will be the end of the sarcoids.  

Considering after the liverpool treatment its barely cost me any money im pretty pleased I have to say.

Im not saying it will work for others but you never know.  I have quite a bit of duraphat available if anyone in Kent wants any.


----------



## YasandCrystal (27 March 2014)

I think its brilliant that these alternative remedies are working so well. There is much success spoken of using Turmeric too. None of them are as harsh as the Liverpool cream and we must rememeber how expensive that  and laser treatment is with no guarantee of no recurrence of the sarcoids and there is of course no monetary incentive for these 'cheap' remedies to be proven cures. 
Call me cynical, but that is my strong belief on the matter. It can be no coincidence so many are enjoying so much success; myself included.


----------

